# My 10 Gallon Planted Tank



## fishumentary (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my 10 gallon "leftovers" tank. I rescued this tank from its previous condition on 1/25 with fresh substrate and trimmings from a few of my larger tanks.

*Tank Specs:*
Substrate: Eco Complete
Lighting: 28W (2.8wpg) Coralife Aqualight
CO2: Pressurized - CO2 Pro System by Red Sea running off a 20oz tank
Fertilizers: Flourish, Flourish Iron, Flourish Potassium
Water Change: Weekly 50%

*Plants:*

Rotala indica
Glossostigma elatinoides
Didiplis diandra
Nesaea pedicellata
Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Ludwigia Inclinata var Verticillata (Cuba)
Blyxa japonica

*Fish:*

2 Dalmatian Mollies
About 20 Dalmatian Molly fry
3 Otos
1 Deformed Black Neon that had to be removed from a larger tank

I wasn't going for any particular style or theme with this tank. Before its recent makeover it was completely grown over with Sagittaria subulata and had been given very little attention for quite a while.

The Glosso was planted yesterday which is why it looks so sparse. It should fill in over the next few weeks.

Because of the tank's location photo angles are a bit limited.









(front)









(left)









(here is the tank after the initial makeover, many of the stems were less than 4 inches tall.)


----------



## *Carol* (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome!! Very beautiful plants. Hope the glossos fill in soon, it will look even better.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great looking tank! You've really gotten some nice growth. It certainly doesn't look like a "leftovers".


----------



## *Carol* (Feb 21, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> It certainly doesn't look like a "leftovers".


Absolutelly!!


----------



## fishumentary (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks. The Nesaea pedicellata is growing extremely slow and isn't visible in most of the photos. I think it may just be taking some time to transition from its emersed form. I'm going to trim the Rotala indica in a few days to give the Nesaea a chance to catch-up.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow...unique set of plants there. A nice trim to shape them would reveal a very desirable tank! Btw i sent you a pm on some inquiries about breeding cherry barbs. Looking fwd to updates.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow fishumentary very nicely aquascaped, what a difference from the first pic you took! Your tank looks very natural and I never would've thought the plants were "extras". I'm surprised you're able to get good co2 movement with that type of filter. How many bps do you have it set up for?

The glosso is going to look great after it grows in, I'm looking forward to an update.


----------



## fishumentary (Feb 18, 2007)

Yukilovesfish said:


> ... How many bps do you have it set up for?


The CO2 setup is putting out about 1 bubble per second. I'm using a "micro bubble" airstone as a diffuser instead of the bulky pump that is included with the Pro system. I monitor the pH on a regular basis since it is such a small tank.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice Tank! I like it alot


----------

